# Route home through Germany



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

Next summer we will be heading down to N Italy to the lakes for 2 weeks and we plan to come back through Germany. 

I plan on us taking a week to get home so we can hopefully just drive 3 - 4 hours or so max each day and avoid MWays as much as possible.

Our starting point will be Lake Iseo and I was thinking of going north from there via the Stelvio Pass and into Austria before entering Germany in Bavaria somewhere. This should leave us around 4-5 nights to work our way up through Germany. Our last night should be NW somehere so we can make the tunnel/ferry dash. If it is too far to do in one drive we may need to stay in Belgium I guess.

I would welcome any suggested routes/roads/campsites from more seasoned travellers to Germany. Please post here orfeel free to PM me. 

Many thanks

Graham


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It may or not suit but we always stop at the stellplatz in Nieuwpoort north of Calais....however it depends how far north you travel.

http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/5471

Coords 51.129750, 2.765062
The cords are wrong on some sites.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

When coming from that direction we normally stay on the Brugge aire for the last night. Everything on hand and only an hour + to the ferry next day. Nice and relaxed and no dashing about for us.

Ron


----------

